# Joey 9/2/19



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Started the day off with a sleepy crew and pretty bait box. Lisa put another 27lber in the boat but all I could find was eaters. Kept the small ones for the grease.

I’m trying hard to find a 50lb fish but starting to wonder if I ever will. Seem to be stuck in the 20 and 30’s. Gonna keep trying though.

Tombigbee drifting big baits.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is a big fish Lisa caught it looks bigger then 27lbs. Glad to see you 2 out on the water having fun!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> That is a big fish Lisa caught it looks bigger then 27lbs. Glad to see you 2 out on the water having fun!


Looks bigger don’t it. I guessed it in the mid thirties but the scale doesn’t lie. I weighed it twice just to be sure it wasn’t lying. Lol


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Joey, I’m trying to catch a 50# blue myself. I don’t know why, I guess just for the heck of it. Nice fish


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Big Ave said:


> Joey, I’m trying to catch a 50# blue myself. I don’t know why, I guess just for the heck of it. Nice fish


We’re gonna get em BA. Just gotta be patient and keep on fishing. Thanks

Thanks Mark.


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes we will Joey!! Good luck to you!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm impressed with the big blue, but also with that bag o' bait. If I had those big gizzards swimming in my livewell, I'm pretty sure I could get a striper to bite.

You'll get that 50 pounder if you can keep those pesky 30 pounders off your bait.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I’m after a 3# crappie to mount. Seen 4 in the last 5 yrs. I know 3 of the 4 got eat. Makes it fun having a goal don’t it. Nice catch!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The elusive 50 lber. I got faith in you ! I've been trying to break 50 on a flathead for years. Forty six lbs. is my biggest to date. But one of these days !


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Forty six is dang good!! Gotta have a goal before hunting season gets going.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You and Kevin gonna make stricter limits on our river fish!!!! hahaha Way ta go brother!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------

